# Bud Box



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have been renting a tub and ally to work my cattle as I haven't completed my new working facilities as yet. It was recomended to me that I consider a bud box instead of a tub. I have watched some on u-tube and I am interested. I have a 9 foot ally where I load cattle that I have been using to load the tub to. I would like to hear your thoughts and ideas. Thankyou in advance. Mel


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mel, Never heard of the Bud Box so I googled it...I am impressed...everything seems so calm....NO BELLOWING....that right there tells one that there is something to this system. I thought it would be helpful to have a youtube link demonstrating the Bud Box. Really impressed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks a damn lot! as if I need more to do...sure wish I had seen this before I did mine! oh well it will be worth the remodle.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have watched videos of others to and saw the same results. I think this is the way I will go. Mel


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm probably gonna have to rebuild in the next year or 2, I'm gonna keep this in mind. Thanks!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I sort cattle that way.Run them down a alley and let them back 1 at a time and have swing gate sorting off what you want.Works pretty good they want to come back where they came from.


----------

